# PLG - Propertylink Group



## System (24 July 2016)

Upon listing, Propertylink Group will be an ASX listed internally managed real estate group that owns a diversified portfolio of industrial and logistics properties and a leading investment and asset management business with over $1.55 billion of Australian assets under management.

Propertylink is headquartered in Sydney and has 37 staff in various roles servicing its real estate investment and asset management mandates.

It is anticipated that PLG will list on the ASX during August 2016.

http://propertylink.com.au


----------



## PinguPingu (3 October 2017)

After PLG rejected an implied offer of $0.95 for 100% from Centuria last week, according to AFR Citi is looking to acquire a ~20% stake for a currently unknown international investor with no current holding interest at a price of $1.02. 

I love a good mystery :O


----------



## Knobby22 (4 October 2017)

They appear to be a very well run company. The share price has been rising all year though it took me a while to notice it, getting in a few months ago. High yield. PE just above 10, no debt. It's no wonder the Centuria group are interested. Think they will have to do much better to get it though.


----------



## System (29 April 2019)

On April 26th, 2019, Propertylink Group (PLG) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following notice of the compulsory acquisition of all the issued capital in PLG by ESR Real Estate (Australia) Pty Ltd (a wholly owned subsidiary of ESR Cayman Limited).


----------

